# Musashi Ballet ideas using StaffPad



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2020)

A couple of things I've sketched out on StaffPad for a ballet that is taking me years, literally decades to work on.... it's my Ring I guess...
Sorry about the video funkiness. I tried a different look in YT. Used Berlin orchestra expansions... as usual.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 18, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> A couple of things I've sketched out on StaffPad for a ballet that is taking me years, literally decades to work on.... it's my Ring I guess...
> Sorry about the video funkiness. I tried a different look in YT. Used Berlin orchestra expansions... as usual.



Yeah, that is good. You need to finish it.


----------



## Maxfabian (Oct 19, 2020)

Wow, sounds very promising! Yeah, you most def need to finish it!


----------



## sebastiaandekwa (Nov 10, 2020)

This sounds ridicilously good! Do you have more? (Both soundwise but more so your composition)


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 10, 2020)

sebastiaandekwa said:


> This sounds ridicilously good! Do you have more? (Both soundwise but more so your composition)


Thanks! This is project that always gets looked at once in a blue moon. I'm currently on other stuff now but I revisit this occasionally and chip away at it. I have a full suite that I wrote in Notion in 2008 but I haven't even thought to move it over to StaffPad. That would be an arduous task....


----------

